# HTML zu PHP zu PDF



## flashsi (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

 vielleicht weiss jemand zu Helfen. Ich würde auf meiner Seite gerne eine Eingabeform erstellen, in welcher die Werte, z.B. Waren und Menge, in einem PDF gespeichert werden und dann an eine bestimmte Mail Adresse gesendet werden.

Wie stelle ich sowas am besten an?

Beste Grüsse


Also, ich habe natürlich weitergesucht, aber bin ein wenig verloren. 
Ich beschreibe es genauer:
Auf meiner Internetseite gibt es eine Seite, auf der man in einer Maske bistimmte Produkte bestellen kann. Es geht hier um etwa 15 verschiedene Artikel. Man soll die Menge angeben können. Dann auf eine Zusammenfassung kommen, seine Adresse eingeben können und es abschicken. Ein PDF soll bei mir laden und eine Kopie beim Kunden. Also wie ein Webshop, mini, ohne direkte Bezahlung.

Wie löse ich sowas am einfachsten?

Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Sprint (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Du brauchst natürlich ein PHP Script, das die Eingaben verarbeitet und, z.B. über eine einfache Tabelle, das Ganze ausgabefertig aufbereitet. Nur wird diese Tabelle nicht an den Bildschirm ausgegeben, sondern an eine Routine, die dir ein PDF draus macht. Ich verwende dafür tcpdf. Die Dokumentation ist zwar nicht die Beste, aber die Ergebnisse werden sehr gut und die Befehle sind auch recht einfach. Das PDF selbst verschickst du dann recht einfach über phpmailer.


----------



## flashsi (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Sprint, hättest Du ein einfaches Script, welches ich umbauen könnte?


----------



## Sprint (19. Dezember 2012)

Nein, hab ich nicht, weil bei mir die PDFs ganz anders aufgebaut sind. PHP Kenntnisse setze ich jetzt aber mal voraus bei dir. Also solltest du auch POST Daten aus einem Formular verarbeiten können. Dann erstellst du dir eine Tabelle für die Daten. Am einfachsten geht sowas mit entsprechenden Programmen wie Dreamweaver oder Golive. An den entsprechenden Stellen mußt du dann nur noch die empfangenen Werte bzw. Daten einsetzen. Diesen String übergibst du dann nur noch an tcpdf. Dafür hab ich meinen Standard-Kopf:

```
require_once('tcpdf.php');
$pdf = new TCPDF('P', PDF_UNIT, 'A4', true, 'UTF-8', false); 

// remove default header/footer
$pdf->setPrintHeader(false);
$pdf->setPrintFooter(false);

//set margins
$pdf->SetMargins(15, 10);

//set auto page breaks
$pdf->SetAutoPageBreak(TRUE, 10);
//set some language-dependent strings
$pdf->setLanguageArray($l); 
$pdf->SetDrawColor(0);
$pdf->SetFillColor(200);

// Set font
$pdf->SetFont('dejavusans', '', 9);
// add a page
$pdf->AddPage();

$pdf->MultiCell(0,0,$text,0,'L',0,1,0,0,true,0,true);

$pdf->Output($dateiname, 'I');
```
MultiCell ist in dem Fall die einzige Zeile, mit der du das PDF erstellst. Die Parameter mußt du natürlich noch an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## flashsi (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke! Damit kann ich wunderbar rumprobieren.


----------

